# Mini Cooper S - Deposit put down!



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi guys,

Just on hols at the moment and I've decided to get my g/f a Cooper S when I get home.

Got about Â£20k to spend on it or thereabouts.

Is there anything I should be looking out for? I know of few of you have them. For Â£20k is it worth plumping for a new one or would you guys suggest a 2nd hand one with low mileage?

I know they recently changed them from being supercharged to turbo charged - is the revised version much better and should I therefore order a new one? What is considered as must have equipment?

Also does anyone know what delivery times are on new ones?

I know she has been lusting after a dark silver one for years so that's probably the colour she'd go for.

Any advice greatly appreciated

Thanks

James

EDIT: Just seen Kev's post - good timing or what


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jam said:


> For Â£20k is it worth plumping for a new one or would you guys suggest a 2nd hand one with low mileage?


Would have a look on the Mini Cherished site and see what's about, but Â£20k will get you a nice one.



jam said:


> ...is the revised version much better and should I therefore order a new one?


Yes, by a mile 



jam said:


> What is considered as must have equipment?


Seen all different specs used, the options list (as per Wallsendmag's recent thread) is vey more-ish, so difficult to say really.



jam said:


> I know she has been lusting after a dark silver one for years so that's probably the colour she'd go for.


DS is very nice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



jam said:


> EDIT: Just seen Kev's post - good timing or what


Yep.

I do like the Mini, and I'm sure your G/F will be over the moon with one.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one for sale at the mo, Its a 07 plate cooper S convertible, with the Aero pack, 18" multi spoke wheels, chilli pack, and the free servicing pack, 12k on the clock just had it's first service in pepper white looking for around the 7.5k. I know it's not silver but looks very nice indeed. Was just about to trade it in if your interested.

rob


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Are the convertibles based on the new model yet? When we bought ours (Mar 07) they were still the old supercharged model.

We spent Â£19,200 on ours (Cooper S hatch) and were quite careful with options. If you want nav and upgraded stereo you'll go over Â£20k if buying new. But maybe not by much.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and this year's chick car is:





































and just over half the price of the now rather common Mini.

Get your 15 mins fame here. :wink:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

she will love the MINI, and with 20k you should be able to pick up a decent specced one too! personally I'd go for the R56 (2nd generation) Cooper S - I had an R53 S Works in Dark Silver which was fantastic, especially that supercharger whine, but the R56 is so much better in terms of build quality, etc, plus it's more economical 

my old R53 - http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f124/e180881/R53 MCS Works/ and http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f124/e180881/R53 MCS - Pre Works/

and my current R56 - http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f124/e180881/R56 MCS/?start=all


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

New Cooper S is miles better than the old one, and for Â£20k you should get a good one.

I average about 40 mpg in my R56 Cooper S hatchback, my wife's old cooper S convertible struggled to average 25 mpg.

The convertible on sale is still the old engines, and the revised model convertible isn't expected until 2009 now apparently.

Cooper S really is a cracking car, i'm only selling because my new company car is coming very soon

Mine's for sale at the moment if you're interested, 7 months old, 6k miles on it, chilli red paint, half leather interior etc.

Let me know if you want any more details, i'd put a link on here but i don't know whether thats allowed?


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool, what colour were you thinking of getting. 

Because if you order a brand new S, then youll be able to get the chilli pack, extra chrome, upgade the wheels, and possibly get full leather, but not to much more, thet sounds good, but on MINI cherished you can get alot more for the cash, when there not that old. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say ( not that I have been looking at the Mini much ) the Chilli pack and LSD are musts.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

robokn said:


> I have one for sale at the mo, Its a 07 plate cooper S convertible, with the Aero pack, 18" multi spoke wheels, chilli pack, and the free servicing pack, 12k on the clock just had it's first service in pepper white looking for around the 7.5k. I know it's not silver but looks very nice indeed. Was just about to trade it in if your interested.
> 
> rob


I would be happy to part with Â£7.5k for your 07 Cooper S Convertible.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im considering one of these as a third car so I dont have to use the new M3 for just knocking about and also for the commute (only 30 miles but absolutely pointless running a V8 in heavy traffic).

I would keep it as it comes with cloth seats though, although I would have to add 17s.

Question is, in an 'as it comes plus 17s' spec, is it still a worthwhile knockabout car and am I really going to get 35-40mpg out of it over say 6000 miles a year half motorway and half country roads?

I'm going to look at a 500 too, might be a bit girly though cos those ones above are far from standard (and im not modding a knockabout). I started considering a c1 and the budget, and desire for something nicer has, as usual, gone out of control. :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

We're are going to buy a shitter just to leave at the station and not worry too about it, saves the volvo and the Phantom


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> ...I started considering a c1...












Seriously though, would you not just be better keeping the TT and running that for a few more years instead? Or do you just fancy a change?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ...I started considering a c1...
> ...


TT is being replaced by the M as my main car on the 5th April and I just wont drive the TT once it arrives. I was going to keep it but you can imagine the decision each morning eh 'hmm, both do around 20mpg, both demand I drive them to the full, may as well take the M'.

I want a small, cheapish to run, dont care if it gets dirty or the wheels get a bit scuffed, kids can jump in and out without me moaning at them, can sit back and just tootle about motor with a little bit of fun thrown in and some character.

I just couldnt bring myself to relegate the TT to third car status (wifey has a Merc and refuses to drive the TT as its too 'full on' so she defo wont touch the M [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ). It's immaculate and it would be a crying shame for it to get scuffed wheels and a dirty, worn interior. Rather it went to someone from this forum tbh who would look after it.

The idea was to buy something that was chuck away money and cost bugger all to run like an Aygo/C1. Of course those ideas soon go out the window when I start test driving and looking at things (The M3 started out with a budget of Â£35K for example) so now I'm onto Cooper S's and 500 Sports or something else of that nature. Im finding it very hard to make a decision tbh. Gonna take some time tomorrow afternoon to go nosey at a few cars.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Civic Type R on a 3+23 lease from Ling - can you get away with a business lease? Â£236/month no options required.

http://www.lingscars.com/car_detail.php ... 0&status=0


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Civic Type R on a 3+23 lease from Ling - can you get away with a business lease? Â£236/month no options required.
> 
> http://www.lingscars.com/car_detail.php ... 0&status=0


Could lease one I guess, never leased before tbh. Makes sense for a third car though, especially as I'm forking out cash for the M. Not sure about the Civic though, Ill take a look at one.

That site is a bit mental eh.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...makes far more sense to buy a Â£2K banger.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Chilli pack is a must.

These days I would definitely add the LSD, it wasn't an option when we ordered ours


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Chilli pack is defo a must and lsd ,want to buy an Aygo


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> ...makes far more sense to buy a Â£2K banger.


Couldnt agree more, sense goes out the window when it comes to cars with me. It would make sense for me to get a 1.9Tdi A4 for my main car and not a V8 when petrol creeps past Â£1.00 a litre but who ever had any fun living sensibly eh Gary. ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...makes far more sense to buy a Â£2K banger.
> ...


No Rich, I was thinking that it actually makes sense to rack the miles up on the M3 and just enjoy it. The additional fuel, a set of spare alloys and extra dep'n that comes with higher mileage - I reckon will all still be cheaper than total cost of running yet another car. Plus you get to spend more time in the best car.

That said, a turbo 500 white, red/white interior and *** stripes, will be a lovely fashion assessory this year. Just a question of picking the right shoes to wear with it. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not fussed about depreciation its mainly the damn thing being nicked thatstarted this so that still doesn't tackle the main issue of leaving the M3 outside the train station overnight. tbh I should buy a banger like u suggested or at least just an aygo or similar. anything more is just using the need for a knockabout as an excuse to get another toy.

Dunno, no doubt ill decide b4 long.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If I was in the mood to run another car, I'd definitely go the 'interesting banger route'. Low cost, low risk, chuck it away if it fails, or move it on every few months for something else.

That said I am definitely against running more cars than are needed. The current google maps aerial photo of my house shows 3 cars and a skip. And that doesn't include the Subaru in the garage (go on someone, tap it in to show how clever you are).

If you didn't know better, :roll: , you'd think it was the home of some antisocial toothless chav.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I currently run an old banger and it is great in terms of not worrying about where you leave it. But they are not as cheap as you might think to run - the main thing you don't have to worry about depreciation, but everything else is just like a more expensive car eg servicing, petrol, insurance.

Insurance in particular surprised me - I paid about Â£1,500 to insure my 911 (parked on the street in London) and my 12 year old Volvo 960 costs me about Â£350. Okay, it's a big difference, but I was expecting it to be a bigger difference. Forget 3rd Party as the difference is marginal (for some reason).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

raven said:


> I currently run an old banger and it is great in terms of not worrying about where you leave it. But they are not as cheap as you might think to run - the main thing you don't have to worry about depreciation, but everything else is just like a more expensive car eg servicing, petrol, insurance.
> 
> Insurance in particular surprised me - I paid about Â£1,500 to insure my 911 (parked on the street in London) and my 12 year old Volvo 960 costs me about Â£350. Okay, it's a big difference, but I was expecting it to be a bigger difference. Forget 3rd Party as the difference is marginal (for some reason).


I know what you mean the Aygo after cashback cost us Â£125 a year for insurance add to that its only Â£35 for the roadtax.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Plus no mechanical worries - servicing on an older car is always going to be more expensive (in the dealer network) since more needs doing. At least with a new car, if it goes wrong it's fixed under warranty.

I just like the idea of buying and selling older cars every few months. I'd like to experience lots of cars.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Plus no mechanical worries - servicing on an older car is always going to be more expensive (in the dealer network) since more needs doing. At least with a new car, if it goes wrong it's fixed under warranty.
> 
> I just like the idea of buying and selling older cars every few months. I'd like to experience lots of cars.


Yeah I'm the same, just love driving something different whether it's new or old.

One other thing though, once you are free from the franchise dealer network, the service level goes up dramatically cos you are dealing with guys who need to try hard to get your repeat business. I found an independent Volvo dealer who bent over backwards to give a good service - eg collected the car from my house, phoned me when he said he would, kept me informed about costs etc etc. The contrast from the Porsche dealer (nevermind the Audi dealers) was significant.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The thing that attracted me to the Mini was the initial price but by the time you wade through the options and the must have chilli pack you have spent a good few grand :? Toyota do a sevicing plan, for the Aygo its Â£11 a month and for the Yaris Â£13 per month all services to 3 years included.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sorted!

Picking this up on Sunday 

Dark silver
Black roof
Black cloth/leather interior (the pinstripe stuff)
March 07
6300 miles
Ex Mini demonstrator
Chilli Pack
Rear tints
Comfort access
John Cooper Works wheels
John Cooper Works engine upgrade kit including exhaust system (195bhp, 0-60 6.8secs)
Chrome mirror caps
CD player

Drove from Leeds to Chesterfield yesterday afternoon and went for a test drive in it. The other half was smitten straight away and I have to say I was too. Very quick and felt extremely solid so I stuck a deposit down on it. I think it looks excellent!

Collection Sunday morning and I think I am as excited as she is - well maybe not quite  Just trying to sort out the cheapest insurance possible as she's only 24. Not looking too bad at the moment surprisingly!

Apologies for the naff pics but they're ripped straight off the Mini Cherished site. Will get some better ones on Sunday with the DSLR


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Jam, i'm 27, my wife's 24, and we pay Â£500 p.a. with First Alternative/esure.

They were much cheaper than A Plan, Noel Dazeley etc, so might be worth giving them a call?


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

wow that looks great  can't wait to see some proper piccies 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> Jam, i'm 27, my wife's 24, and we pay Â£500 p.a. with First Alternative/esure.
> 
> They were much cheaper than A Plan, Noel Dazeley etc, so might be worth giving them a call?


Thanks mate - I will give that a whirl

Much appreciated 



118 said:


> wow that looks great  can't wait to see some proper piccies 8)


Yeah we are really looking forward to Sunday!  Will get some taken


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

good choice on the alloys too  was it an ex demo?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

118 said:


> good choice on the alloys too  was it an ex demo?





jam said:


> Ex Mini demonstrator


Might give the game away :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jam said:


> Sorted!
> 
> Picking this up on Sunday
> 
> Dark silver...


Nice one. I'm jealous - a 997, a JCW Mini, a 24 year old chick...[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

:lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I bought my Mrs a Cooper S last year,

She's 34.

I don't have a 997.

Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thebears said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Mini demonstrator
> ...


whoops  :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great.

Love that colour too!

JCW was good fun on the old shape, though you had to rev it hard to get that last once of performance out of it, though going from 7 to 9 rpm is :twisted:

Be interesting to hear your comparisons of how it performs with a turbo rather than super charger.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Picked up on Sunday - only managed to snap a couple outside the dealer as when we got home it was too dark.

First impressions after 1 day of ownership - absolutely over the moon with it. Sure footed, fast, comfortable, looks great, good fuel economy. Couldn't be more pleased 

Will try and get some more at the weekend

Cheers

James

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrpl/jcw1.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrpl/jcw2.JPG


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks fantastic 8) reminds me of my last S Works


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

118 said:


> looks fantastic 8) reminds me of my last S Works


Thanks mate - the missus is chuffed to bits with it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That looks great, James. Congrats.


----------

